# Wild Pig on the grill!



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

After letting the quartered up pig sit in a ice bath alll week I finally was able to get some on the grill on today. 


RIBS
#1 Rinse well
#2 Cut off all the fat that you can, it will make the meat less gamey, there is plenty of fat in the meat for tenderness.
#3 On the ribs be sure to take off them membrane from the interior portion. Will make a HUGE difference in the texture and they won't curl up when you cook them.
#4 Season with your favorite rub.
#5 set on smoker for an hour or so at 225-250dg to gather the smoke flavor
#6 Once the desired color and flavor is absorbed from the smoke wrap in foil and let cook low and slow for another couple hours. You might consider hitting it up with some of your favorite bbq sauce just in case it begins to dry out. Once it is wrapped in foil the moisture will hold well and keep it from being to chewy.

I also took the time to get he spine cleaned up and seasoned. I had to break it into 2 pieces to get it on the grill :thumbup:. Since there are no real big pieces of meat here I cooked these on the gas grill. Seasoned the same and cooked about 300dg once it showed the first signs of drying out I put a little bbq sauce on it and wrapped them in foil. Let these cook for a while longer and then let sit for a few minutes before picking it clean, man, goooood stuff! These are the pieces that you see on the left side of the grill.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I also had the heart ready to piece up and smoke for some jerky. Unfortunately one of my German Shepherds decided that he wanted it worse than I did.... Man! he is quick.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Man that looks good!!! ....share with the puppy


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Good Job and I bet the dog was happy!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

good job dave :thumbsup: I've never got much meat off of deer or hog ribs, so never messed with them...perhaps your hog was a little heavier than the ones i've harvested. i do know that the straps and loin do great on the grill with teriyaki marinade, and the rest makes great bbq (crockpot). the hearts i like pan seared with some sautéed onions, and sometimes mushrooms. happy hunting!
jp
p.s. - shepherds are very smart, and fast


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> I've never got much meat off of deer or hog ribs, so never messed with them...perhaps your hog was a little heavier than the ones i've harvested.


This ole gal was about 200 lbs give or take 10 lbs. I deboned the ham on one of the back hams and I'll be brinning mine up and make a few small hams out of it.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Telum,
looks good. i usu debone all the meat from game i harvest, as it minimizes freezer space and crockpot space needed. i usu put bits and pieces cuts in the freezer (covered) for an hr or so to make grinding easier, then brown and season the meat and store in 1-2 lb foodsaver bags - makes for great chili and "cowboy beans". could also use it to make sausage.
nice looking butchering job :thumbsup: ...we'll have to see the finished products!
jp


----------

